# April 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

8.The Hunger Games(Kindle Bundle)-Suzanne Collins 388 pgs 0 loc(4/6/12-4/14/12) 4/5 stars
9.Catching Fire(Kindle Bundle)-Suzanne Collins 404 pgs 0 loc (4/15/12-4/24/12) 4/5 stars
10.MockingJay(Kindle Bundle)-Suzanne Collins 404 pgs 15,213 loc (4/26/12-4/29/12)3.5/5 stars
11.Trading Up-Sandra Edwards 66 pgs 1,442 loc (4/30/12)2.5 stars
12.A Slice of Life-Margaret Lake 77 pgs 1,760 loc (4/30/12)4/5 stars


----------



## cagnes

*Read in April....*
    

1. Rainshadow Road (Friday Harbor, #2) by Lisa Kleypas (336 pages) 4/1 ★★★★★
2. Ain't She Sweet by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (416 pages) 4/2 ★★★★★
3. The Following Sea (The Pirate Wolf, #3) by Marsha Canham (296 pages) 4/4 ★★★★★
4. A Week to Be Wicked (Spindle Cove #2) by Tessa dare (354 pages) 4/6 ★★★★
5. The Chief: A Highland Guard Novel (Highland Guards, #1) by Monica Mccarty (434 pages) 4/9 ★★★★

*In progress....* 
 
Lover Reborn (Black Dagger Brotherhood #10) by J.R. Ward (593 pages)
A Regimental Murder (Captain Lacey Regency Mysteries #2) by Ashley Gardner (232 pages)

January Reading Totals: 22 Books, 8452 Pages
February Reading Totals: 20 Books, 7105 Pages
March Reading Totals: 22 Books, 8049 Pages
*April Reading Totals: 2 Books, 752 Pages*


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Chourmo _Jean-Claude IzzoCrimeDTB 243 pages 04/01/20124.00 Stars2. _Half-Blood Blues _Esi EdugyanNovelKindle 5406 locations 04/03/20123.99 Stars3. _Camp Concentraition _Thomas M. DischScience FictionDTB 184 pages 04/06/20123.00 Stars4. _Without Purpose, Without Pity _Brain HodgeHorrorKindle 1450 locations 04/07/20124.25 Stars5. _Orbus _Neal AsherScience FictionAudio 14:45 hours 04/08/20123.25 Stars6. _Mickelsson's Ghosts _John GardnerNovelKindle 12902 locations 04/15/20124.25 Stars7. _On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society _Dave GrossmanPsychologyAudio 10:24 hours 04/16/20123.00 Stars8. _The Clockwork Rocket _Greg EganScience FictionKindle 6138 locations 04/20/20124.00 Stars9. _Never Any End to Paris _Enrique Vila-MatasNovelDTB 197 pages 04/22/20123.25 Stars10. _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon _David GrannHistoryAudio 10:06 hours 04/23/20124.25 Stars11. _The Sparrow _Mary Doria RussellScience FictionKindle 7914 locations 04/29/20124.99 Stars12. _Sorrow Creek _Christopher FulbrightHorrorKindle 1013 locations 04/30/20122.00 Stars13. _Watergate _Thomas MallonHistorical NovelAudio 15:54 hours  Currently Reading14. _The Meaning of Night _Michael CoxHistorical NovelDTB 703 pages  Currently Reading


----------



## Toby

I'm in again.

1. Plumage From Pegasus by Paul Di Fillippo (Pimp My Read) 4/5/12
2. Alone: The Classic Polar Adventure by Richard E. Byrd 4/6/12
3. All About Steve: the Story of Steve Jobs and Apple from the Pages of Fortune by the Editors of Fortune 4/11/12
4. Catching Fire (Kindle Bundle) by Suzanne Collins 4/1212
5. Why Can't Elephants Jump? And 113 Other Tantalizing Scientific Questions Answered by New Scientific 4/16/12
6. Dead Pan by Gayle Trent 4/23/12
7. Theodore SEUSS Geisel by Donald E. Pease 4/27/12
8. The Sedona Method: Your Key to Lasting Happiness, Success, Peace and Emotional Well-Being by Hale Dwoskin and Jack Canfield 4/28/12
9. Mockingjay (The Hunger Games Trilogy) by Suzanne Collins) 4/30/12
10. The Wisdom of Leonardo da Vinci by The Wisdom Series 4/30/12


----------



## Ergodic Mage

*Books Completed:*
The Galactic Mage - John Daulton
Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut
The Gentle Giants of Ganymede - James P. Hogan
Slow Your Prose: 25 Tips on How New Authors Can Improve Their Craft - James W. Lewis
The Wizard Takes a Holiday (The Wizard Tales) - Short Story - Red Tash
Giant's Star - James P. Hogan
The Way of All Things - Short Story - James Hampton
The Wizard Takes a Fitness Class (The Wizard Tales) - Short Story - Red Tash

*Books being Read:*
Spinward Fringe Broadcast 1 and 2: Resurrection and Awakening - Randolph Lalonde
Hyperspace : A Scientific Odyssey through Parallel Universes, Time Warps, and the Tenth Dimension - Michio Kaku, Robert O'Keefe

*Books to Read:*
The Dark Lord's Handbook - Paul Dale
The Adventure Tournament (The Adventurers) - Nicholas Andrews

Updated 4/26


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. The Dark Tower VI (Song of Susannah) by Stephen King: 6,500 locations. Begun 3/25, on location 1,906 on 4/1, completed 4/12 -- 4,594 locations read in April.
2. The Dark Tower VII: 7 by Stephen King: 14,148 locations. Begun 4/13, completed 4/29.
3. The Wind Through the Keyhole (Dark Tower) by Stephen King: 6,031 locations. Begun 4/29, on location 3,548 on 4/30 -- 3,548 locations read in April.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in April: 22,290
DTB pages read in April: 
Books read start to finish in April: 1
Books read partially in April: 2

Books completed in 2012: 7
Total locations read in 2012: 73,405
Total DTB pages read in 2012: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)
Books completed in 2011: 33 (389,025 locations)*


----------



## djgross

The Expats: A Novel Chris Pavone 4/1
A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book One George R.R. Martin 4/4
Discount Armageddon: An InCryptid Novel Seanan McGuire 4/6
Stay Close Harlan Coben 4/7
The Dirty Parts of the Bible -- A Novel Sam Torode 4/8
The Shape of Desire Sharon Shinn 4/9
Another Piece of My Heart Jane Green 4/10
A Clash of Kings: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Two George R.R. Martin 4/13
Hanging Hill Mo Hayder 4/15
Force of Nature CJ Box 4/17
The Inquisitor: A Novel Mark Allen Green 4/19
The Gap Year Sarah Bird 4/20
Whatever You Love Louise Doughty 4/21
A Storm of Swords: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Three George R.R. Martin 4/25
Crystal Gardens Amanda Quick 4/27
What Doesn't Kill You Iris Johansen 4/28


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *4/3 The Sirens of Titan Kurt Vonnegut 4266 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★ *4/4 A Hidden Witch Debora Geary 4007 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *4/6  A Reckless Witch Debora Geary 3773 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *4/7 First Comes Love, then Comes Malaria Eve Brown-Waite 320 pp. Memoir Audio * ★★★ *4/7  Death on the Nile Agatha Christie 214 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *4/9 Persuasion Jane Austen 308 pp. Classics Audio * ★★★★★ *4/13  The Pillars of the Earth ken Follett 19298 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *4/14 Way Station Clifford D. Simak 210 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★ *4/16 Murder on the Rocks Karen MacInerney 2585 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *4/18 No Wind of Blame Georgette Heyer 6067 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *4/20 A Journey to the Center of the Earth Jules Verne 304 pp.  Science Fiction Audio * ★★ *4/24 American Gods Neil Gaiman 10447 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *4/25 Little Fuzzy H. Beam Piper 252 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *4/26 Birdsong Sebastian Faulks 9030 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *4/24 World War One Poetry ed. Jon Silkin 287 pp. Poetry Paper * ★★★★ *4/25 Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road Diana Estill 1957 loc. Humor Kindle * ★★★ *4/30 SwordspointEllen Kushner 329 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★ *


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*
Mockingjay , kindle prime

*Completed*
Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azcaban
 Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Jaasy

29.1   Illegal Affair, Volume I, II and III by Sienna Mynk, finished****
30.2   Darkest Hours by D K Gaston, finished****
31.3   The Promise by D K gaston, finished*
32.5   Ripped Apart by Miriam Minger, finished****
33.6   Still Life by Louise Penny, finished****
34.7   Final Respects by F M Meridith, finished***
35.8   Taming the Wolf by Maureen Smith, finished****
36.9   Recipe for Temptation by Maureen Smith, finished****
37.10  Tempt Me At Midnight by Maureen Smith, finished***
38.11  Treacherous by Maureen Smith, finished***
39.12  Inferno by Maureen Smith, finished***
40.13  With Every Breath by Maureen Smith, finished****
41.14  Like No One Else by Maureen Smith,finished****
42.15  Weapon of Seduction by Maureen Smith, finished****
43.16  Whisper My Name by Maureen Smith, finished****
44.15  No One But You by Maureen Smith, finished****
45.16  The President's Girlfriend by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
46.17  The President's Girlfriend2 by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
47.18  Dutch and Gina: A Scandal is Born by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
48.19  Dutch and Gina: After the Fall by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
49.20  Romancing the Mob Boss by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
50.21  Mob Boss 2 by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
51.22  Mob Boss 3 by Mallory Monroe, finished*****


----------



## Maxx

April 2012

1.  Devil in the White City (kindle) on page 165 as of 4/1/12
2.  Salem Falls  (audiobook) completed 4/28/12, 464 pages read
3.  Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close (audiobook) began 4/28/12, on page 85 as of 4/30/12

Pages Read in April:  549
Books Completed in April:  1
Pages Read in 2012:  4357
Books Read in 2012:  10


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. Guts by Kristen Johnson 288 pgs. 4/2       great
2. Anne of Green Gables by L.M. Montgomery 374 pgs. 4/12       classic
3. Fifty Shades of Gray by EL James 450 pgs. 4/14      not bad
4. A Party for Patsy by Kimberly Scott 4/25       wonderful
5.


----------



## Chad Wilde Author

One

The Leftovers by Tom Perrotta


----------



## mistyd107

hoping someone will pin this for us since I have no clue how to do so


----------



## gina1230

1. *The Darkest Fire by Gena Showalter* Audible Prequel - Lords of the Underworld
2. *Devil's Bride by Stephanie Laurens* Audible Bk 1 - Bar Cynster
3. *A Gift Of Love* Paperback Anthology
4. *Gnome on the Range by Jennifer Zane* Prime DNF
5. *Not What She Seems by Victorine E. Lieske* Kindle
6. *Succubus Dreams by Richelle Meade* Audible Bk 3 - Georgina Kincaid
7. *Summer Moon by Jill Marie Landis* Library Ebook
8. *Another Chance to Dream by Lynn Kurland* Paperback Bk 1 - De Piaget Haunting Hearts DNF
9. *Blood Bound by Patricia Briggs* Audible Bk 2 - Mercy Thompson
10. *The Sea and the Wind by Marsha Canham* Kindle


----------



## LauraB

mistyd107 said:


> hoping someone will pin this for us since I have no clue how to do so


I think a moderator has to do the pin.


----------



## tsmadigan

Anyone else love Kate Atkinson as much as I do. Just finished her case histories series, and will read anything else I can find. She is now my favorite author, above John LeCarre and Ian Rankin. What is it with me and UK mystery writers. Just now reading Joseph's Kanon's Stardust. Fun


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Brave New World--Aldous Huxley (started 3/26)
2.  The Hunger Games--Suzanne Collins
3.  Against the Light--Dave Duncan (Started 4/1


Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## ericbenson81

1. Hunger Games
2. The Tenth Insight
3. Celestine Prophecy
4. Celestine Vision

To Finish

1. Shiver


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Books read in April:
How I Paid For College- A Novel of Sex, Theft, Friendship & Musical Theatre by Marc Acito 288 pages 5897 Loc. 
Firestarter by Stephen King 416 pages 7248 Loc.
Roadwork by Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) 320 Pages 5249 Loc.
Cocktails & C**kpics- A Grinder Love Story by Chris Tracey 239 pages 5300 loc. 
The Dark Side of Disney by Loenard Kinsey 172 pages 2256 Loc.
Cujo by Stephen King 319 pages 5554 Loc. 
The Running Man by Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) 219 pages 3544 Loc. 
Different Seasons by Stephen King 527 pages. 9591 Loc.

I guess i should go by Kindle Locations since that is what I am reading them on...  
April Totals:

Books- 8
Pages- 2500
Kindle Locations: 44,639

Wonder if I can beat those totals for May?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

gina1230 said:


> 1. *The Darkest Fire by Gena Showalter* Audible Prequel - Lords of the Underworld


I adore the Lords of the Underworld Series! I have read them all!


----------



## Geoffrey

*April Reading List*
36. *Bearing an Hourglass - Piers Anthony* - Fantasy - 5818 locations - finished Apr 02
37. *The Wandering Earth - Cixin Liu* - Science Fiction - 1001 locations - finished Apr 02
38. *Engineering Infinity - Jonathan Strahan, ed* - Shared Universe Science Fiction - 5977 locations - finished Apr 06
39. *Where the Allegheny Meets the Monongahela - Felicia Watson * - M/M Romance - 7217 locations - finished Apr 08
40. *Castro's Bomb - Robert Conroy* - Alternate History - 6979 locations - finished Apr 10
41. *The Short Victorious War - David Weber* - Science Fiction - 5613 locations - finished Apr 13
42. *Good Omens - Neil Gaiman & Terry Pratchett* - Humor, Apocalyptic - 5876 locations - finished Apr 16
43. *Timeless - Gail Carriger* - Humor, Fantasy - 5909 locations - finished Apr 18
44. *The Henchmen's Book Club - Danny King* - Lad Lit - 5323 locations - finished Apr 21
45. *Little Brother - Cory Doctorow* - Dystopian - 4539 locations - finished Apr 21
46. *Imperium - Keith Laumer* - Alternate History - 7833 locations - finished Apr 24
47. *Star Trek: DTI: Forgotten History - Christopher L. Bennett* - Science Fiction - 5168 locations - finished Apr 26
48. *Infidelity for Beginners - Danny King* - Lad Lit - 3985 locations - finished Apr 29
49. *The Pornographer Diaries - Danny King* - Lad Lit - 4013 locations - finished Apr 30


----------



## Geoffrey

Hey Everyone,

We've been talking in the Moderator Cave and we think it would be a good idea to move these Book Count threads over to the Klub house so that they're all together, still visible and more in line with that folder, we think. I know this isn't much of a heads up as May starts tomorrow, but I wanted to post this and give everyone a heads up. I created a section in the Threadipedia listing links to every Book Count so that will still be here in the Book Corner.

I'm posting this in the May Thread as well, so everyone can see it and that this will be a good thing for those of you (those of us) who participate in these counts ...


----------



## drenee

Explosive Eighteen - Janet Evanovich
The Excursion Train - Edward Marston
The Railway Viaduct - Edward Marston
The Iron Horse - Edward Marston
Murder on the Brighton Express - Edward Marston
Dreams of Joy - Lisa See

The Elegance of the Hedgehog - Muriel Barbery - audio
The Magician's Assistant - Ann Pratchett - audio


----------

